

Stephen Elop Is Now Microsoft CEO Candidate to Beat - SparksZilla
http://allthingsd.com/20130902/stephen-elop-is-now-microsoft-ceo-candidate-to-beat/

======
nextw33k
I am sorry but if I were Sir Gates I wouldn't trust this man with my
baby/company.

The burning platform memo?

Not actually turning Nokia back into a market leader?

Microsoft need a left fielder, not a company man.

